# Gonna hit it hard today in Scott County.



## sporesgalore (May 10, 2014)

First outing was a zero. Wishing you all the best. May the shrooms be with you.


----------



## sporesgalore (May 10, 2014)

First outing was a zero. Wishing you all the best. May the shrooms be with you.


----------

